# Blue Ridge BBQ Festival



## Finney (Jun 10, 2008)

Blue Ridge BBQ Festival...  It's this weekend in Tryon, NC.  Anybody gonna be there? (besides me?)

I'll be cooking with Jack Waiboer and the "Common Interest" team.  Big GQ will also be there rounding out the team (and making a monkey of himself).

If you're there stop by and say hi.


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck!  This will be the first time in several years that I haven't gone to Tryon (as a spectator only).


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2008)

Do us proud Finney!


----------



## BONE HEADS (Jun 11, 2008)

Boneheads will be there also.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Do us proud Finney!



He will..........Jack said Finney's the best towel bitch he's ever had!  Not to mention Finney's nose gets a deeper shade of brown every year!    

Finney why isn't "Iron Pig BBQ Competing"???  :roll:


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 11, 2008)

Good Luck!

My wife and I are planning to check out the competition and festival events on Saturday.  It will be the first time I've ever attended a BBQ competition.


----------



## Griff (Jun 11, 2008)

Good luck Chris.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2008)

Panther, stop by the Common Interest site and tell I sent you.
They'll either hook you up with some grub or they may beat
you senseless, but the grub is worth the risk.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Good luck guys!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 11, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Panther, stop by the Common Interest site and tell I sent you.
> They'll either hook you up with some grub or they may beat
> you senseless, but the grub is worth the risk.



 

Thanks Morgan,
Hopefully, the former rather than the latter.  Of course, it wouldn't take much to put a hurtin' on my aging, scrawny butt.  I'll check them out and root for them to have a great showing.


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney why isn't "Iron Pig BBQ Competing"???  :roll:



I couldn't find any good helpers.  :twisted:


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 11, 2008)

Good to hear your making it, Finney. Don't forget your ruby red slippers!


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2008)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Good to hear your making it, Finney. Don't forget your ruby red slippers!


You know they'll be there... Just bought a new pair.  Now I've got a pair with holes and a pair without holes (when it's more formal).  LOL


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck Finster.    BTW I love my Crocks, there just not red like yours.


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2008)

butts said:
			
		

> Butts and Breastts will be there!


Make sure you stop by... I walked over to meet you at Ladson, but you had a crowd and I didn't want to interrupt.

Charlie it'll be nice to see you again.

Double D stop by and say hi.


----------



## Griff (Jun 13, 2008)

Finney, the presure is on. Diva has set the bar high.


----------



## Finney (Jun 16, 2008)

We got 5th in ribs... (I think everything else was low 20s)
Our 'Anything Butt' was either 6th or 8th.
I think everyone from the forum that was there got a call for something!!!

I think we came in 22nd overall (don't remember exactly, but I'll update this later) out of just under 100 teams.

I'll add some pics later.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2008)

22nd out of 100 teams is something to be proud of!
Congrats guys!


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 18, 2008)

Since Double D is modest, I will say it: 3RD OVERALL!!! Nice job Dennis
 Also the other half of Swamp Willy's was 5TH overall, Good job Willy T.
Congrats to Finney and everyone else.
Tim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2008)

Holy cow, boy way to go!  That's one of the best comps in the
nation!


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 19, 2008)

I was disappointed that I had work obligations and arrived VERY late on Saturday.  The competition was over and the competitors were packing up and leaving when we arrived.  I saw the Common Interest trailer but there wasn't anyone nearby that I could see. I really hate that I missed all of the competition.

My family group which consisted of me, my wife, her sister and husband were very hungry when we arrived so we decided to buy food from the vendors.  BAD mistake!  I purchased a brisket sandwich which was cold but the quality was ok.  We proceeded across the food court and bought three meat BBQ plates from another vendor.   We didn't realize we were getting a chopped beef, chicken and pork plate.  It was AWEFUL!  The BBQ beans were just about the worst I've ever tasted and the horseradish cole slaw was only edible at best.  If one of the goals of this festival is to promote BBQ, it was a COMPLETE failure!  My relatives say they'll never return.

Hopefully, next year, I can arrive on Friday and Saturday, eat before I arrive, pay my $8 to watch the competition and avoid the crap that he vendors are serving at their booths.  I'm really anxious to see some of the real competition.

If you're only a spectator hoping to get a taste of real BBQ, this festival is a waste of money IMO.


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 21, 2008)

Double D said:
			
		

> Thanks Tim..you cooking Greenwood ??



I dont think so  . There is a man on a tractor in the back yard digging a great big hole. My wife is gonna fill it water, and I will pay for it. But, the kids are gonna love it!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 21, 2008)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Double D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Wife.... Happy Life.


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 21, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> swampsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy Wife.... Happy Life.[/quote:29hnuptp]
I hope she makes ME happy!


----------



## Finney (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll add more pics later... just testing Picasa.  Let me know if you can get to the album by clicking thumbnail.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for the pics of the mountain greenery...miss that a lot.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 24, 2008)

Works for me Chris.  Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'll add more pics later... just testing Picasa.  Let me know if you can get to the album by clicking thumbnail.



Works as an album just fine.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jun 24, 2008)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she makes ME happy!  [/quote:2heh9l66]

She SHOULD make you a very very very happy man after that . . .   

of course, you'll have to wait for her to take the kids in for a swim, and then tidy up after them first . . .


----------

